# Motor asincrónico se frena - falla rotor (?)



## KILLER7 (Dic 30, 2019)

Hola. No sabía dónde meter este topic y lo hice aquí. 
Me llego a casa una máquina con un motor jaula de ardilla de 1.1KW/220V el cual gira muy despacio y calienta mucho en ese breve instante cuando tiene algo de carga. Aveces arranca normal, aveces no.
Tiene dos capacitores electrolíticos. Uno de 20uf y otro de 270-340uf (si mal no recuerdo). Ambos miden bien en ESR y capacitancia. Los cambie de todos modos sin solucionar el problema.
Desarmó y veo que el rotor parece estar un poco raspado, rayado. Es mi impresión al ver el rotor así... ya que otras veces vi otros motores con el rotor con oxido (en la zona del entrehierro). 

Tiene dos rulemanes con muy muy poco juego. El motor no tenía aspecto de haber estado a punto de desarmarse, flojo en sus tapas. 

Pregunta: ¿se rompe el rotor si se raspa contra el estator?, ¿cuándo se daña un roto? ¿Cuál sería el capacitor de marcha y arranque en este caso? ¿Será posible que ese pequeño juego de los rulemanes haga que esa pequeña falta de simetría en el entrehierro imposibilite el arranque y, en caso de arrancar se frene cuando se lo empiece a cargar?
Salgo del médico, paso a comprar esos rulemanes y se los llevo a un mecánico (que responde al nombre de "gorriao") me los cambie porque yo no tengo extractor ni prensa. 
No me deja adjuntar fotos la página desde el cel, ¿será porque es de 2.3mb?
Comenten!


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Dic 30, 2019)

Hola, el rotor no debe rozar el estator. Si el rotor está rayado, el estator seguramente lo está, y eso NO es bueno, porque aumentan las pérdidas, pero tampoco puedo asegurar que sea determinante para una falla así.
Mide el consumo sin carga.
Chequea visualmente el color de los devanados.
Deberías megar para descartar posibles fugas a tierra, desconecta los condensadores para realizar la medición.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 30, 2019)

KILLER7 dijo:


> Tiene dos capacitores electrolíticos. Uno de 20uf y otro de 270-340uf (si mal no recuerdo)




Seguramente tenga además un switch centrífugo que conecta al capacitor grande (de arranque) y que desactiva con dos contrapesos al levantar rpm . . .  sinó será que lleva un relé de arranque amperométrico. El capacitor pequeño va conectado fijo para marcha

A revisar eso.

Si rozó o es por tapas flojas , por rulemanes-bolilleros-rodamientos gastados o porque le entró basura.


----------



## Lord Chango (Dic 30, 2019)

Para saber si el centrífugo funciona correctamente, podés medir la corriente en uno de los cables que va al mismo con una pinza amperométrica. En caso de que funcione correctamente, el consumo será visible por no más de un segundo, en caso de que haya comsuno mas de ese tiempo, o sea intermitente todo el tiempo, hay un problema con el centrífugo. Si en ningún momento hay consumo, también es un problema.

Si el rotor roza, es más probable que te queme uno de los bobinados por alta temperatura, además de que alguna viruta te puede romper el aislamiento del bobinado.


----------



## KILLER7 (Dic 31, 2019)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> ...El capacitor pequeño va conectado fijo para marcha
> 
> Si rozó o es por tapas flojas , por rulemanes-bolilleros-rodamientos gastados o porque le entró basura.



Sos imprescindible en el foro, amigo. Solo me quedo la duda de saber cuando un rotor de un motor jaula de ardilla se daña.

Acabo de poner los rulemanes nuevos y quedo todo bárbaro. La placa centrifuga esta impecable. Es una maquina que esta sujeta a muchísima vibración.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 31, 2019)

KILLER7 dijo:


> Solo me quedo la duda de saber cuando un rotor de un motor jaula de ardilla se daña.



Evidentemente eso motor está preparado para arrancar con bastante carga , de que es ?

Si los bobinados están bien , si los capacitores y switch de arranque están bien , medir con pinza amperométrica el capacitor grande , solo debe marcar un pico durante el arranque cómo ya te indicó Lord Chango , ya que no solo debe estar bien , sino bien calibrado para abrir contactos ni bien arranque.

Si estando todo eso bien el motor ha perdido fuerza y se recalienta aún sin carga , eso quiere decir que se ha roto parte de la jaula de ardilla , o se han desoldado algunas barras de los anillos.

*Fotos del rotor podría ser ?*


----------



## hell_fish (May 9, 2020)

Buenas noches, estoy desarrollando un proyecto y me ha surgido un problema el cual me lleva a preguntar el número de polos de un motor asíncrono esta relacionado con su torque? Es decir obviando la diferencia de velocidad un motor de 1hp de 2 polos tiene menor torque a uno de 4 polos de la misma potencia. 

Gracias por responder


----------



## sebsjata (May 10, 2020)

Claro, a menor velocidad consigues más torque, dada la ecuación P=M•w donde:
P= potencia, M= torque y w= momento angular.
Un error común cuando a un motor se le colocan poleas para que gire lento es decir que tiene más fuerza, pero en realidad ejerce la misma fuerza lo que aumenta es el torque porque tiene una palanca que son las poleas que le permite multiplicar el torque a costa de desmultiplicar la velocidad.


----------

